# Creepy Poem



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

Has anyone out there a creepy poem that I can use? It will be used in our bathroom where there is blood on the mirrors.. body parts hanging from the ceiling and bloody water with a bucky skeleton in the bathtub. The room is lite only in black light and I plan on putting the poem across the shower doors. I will be mixing black light reactive paint with liquid latex and will paint the poem on the doors. That way it will glow under black light and will peel right off. Any help is great.


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

I was in this motel and had stepped in this tub
Unwrapped the free soap and just started to rub
When the curtain flew back and there came the knife
And out came the blood, and there went my life
What the old lady wanted she never did say
She just hacked me to pieces and then went away
And left me a ghost to haunt this small room.
Where even the shower can't wash off the gloom.

How's that, Ooogie? Think it might work?

Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

Yeah! Let's write one! How about....

When you pass through the darkened portal,
Between the worlds of spirit and mortal,
You're playing with the hands of fate,
By passing through the Devil's gate.....

Be wary the spirits of this abode,
And as you rest in peace on this commode,
Don't let those lurking in darkness lure you,
Or you'll rest in pieces, like those before you.....

The spirits will beckon with a wicked sneer,
You'll be bathed in blood, and dripping with fear,
So beware the darkness of the Devil's throne,
Or you'll be reduced to blood and bone......

So do what you came for, and make it fast,
Or you'll follow those who came here last,
Make not a sound, don't look in their eyes,
Or you will meet with a horrid demise.

You'll take your last breath and prepare for the worst,
As you enter the world of those who are cursed,
The darkness, the blood, and the bones, my friend,
Don't let them be your bitter end.







Yagottawanna!


----------



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

Ohhh.. thats a good one.. Thanks Dave .. my daughter will love it. She is the one in charge of decorating the bathroom. Everyone in the family takes a room to decorate.. that makes it even more of a family holliday. God.. only 3 days left. I cant wait.


----------



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

Another great one.. thanks Barefoot.. might use multiple poems now.. gotta fill up all that mirror space.. might as well put a few on the shower walls as well.


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Pretty good, Bare! We should both be flushed with pride over these!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

That was fun, I love writing poems, lets try again....

As you sit upon this potty,
Remember the spirits are feeling naughty,
It's Halloween, their time for fun,
So maybe you had better run.

As you sit down to take a pee,
Repeat these words, "They're watching me",
You'd best pee quick then run real fast,
Or you'll hang from the ceiling, like those in the past.

A horrid fate, to die on the pot,
Be chopped in pieces, and hung to rot,
Your blood in the tub, to send some fear,
To others who dare to venture here.



Yagottawanna!


----------



## wolf65 (Sep 3, 2002)

When my brother went to University of Maine (Stephen King's college) years ago he used to come home talking about all creepy little Willy poems people were writing on the bathroom walls. One that I can remember went something like this:

Little Willy filled with gore
nailed his sister to the door.

His mom approached with a voice so faint
stating "stop that Willy, you'll chip the paint"








<center>“by the Pricking of My Thumbs, Something Wicked This Way Comes.”</center>


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

Cool, David, I have to write that one down. Hmmmmm..."flushed" with pride over a potty poem, hehehe! Now "wipe" that grin off your face! You're too funny. I'm going to post the poem clues I wrote for the Scavenger Hunt in our haunted forest in a seperate topic, maybe someone can get some ideas from it.

Yagottawanna!


----------



## Ooogiboogie (Sep 28, 2003)

OMG Bare. I loved that potty one.. I laughed and laughed.. awsome..


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Cool, Bare! I can hardly wait to read them! The scariest thing I ever read on a bathroom wall was actually writen near the bottom of the stall door in the men's room of the Humanities building at the college I went to. What was written there was the simple message: "BEWARE OF GAY LIMBO DANCERS". Maybe it was just the stress over finals, but when I read that I sat there laughing so hard I couldn't stop. Then when I started thinking about it while sitting in class, I got the giggles so bad that I had to get up and leave! All I kept thinking about was how funny it would be to wait until someone went into that stall and then turn on a tape of limbo music. Perhaps I'm demented, but it STILL cracks me up!


Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

> quote:The scariest thing I ever read on a bathroom wall


for me it was...."It starts when you sink into his arms. It ends with your arms in his sink."

Truer words were NEVER written 

*********************

"To make a vampire they have to suck your blood. And then you have to suck their blood. It's like a whole big sucking thing." -- Buffy 

*~BtVS~*


----------



## David Knoles (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, here's another poem for you...

There are monsters underneath my bed
and in the bathroom too!
There's monsters in the fireplace 
And one's up in the flue!
A monster's in the kitchen drawer
He's tossing spoons upon the floor
Another one's outside my door!
I'm really in a stew!
Oh, mommy help!
Oh, daddy come and save me if you can!
A monster's floating in the air
Beating on a pan!
I asked him why,
He said "Oh, my!
I'll get you if I can!
I'll eat you up
It's what I do!
Cause I'm the monster man!"



Your friendly neighborhood Wizard


----------



## barefootcountrygirl (Oct 1, 2003)

Demented? Is that the word, David?[}] You guys are all just wicked, wicked, wicked, I love it!

Yagottawanna!


----------



## creepybob (Jul 27, 2003)

How about our Zombie poem that some of us here made. It goes like this.

<h4>Started by wicked

When out of the darkness
the zombie did call
True pain and suffering
came brought to them all 

Away ran the childern
to hide in their beds
For fear that the devil
would CHOP OFF THEIR HEADS!!!
</h4>
David Knoles

So out comes this guy with a really big ax
And gave all the kiddies some really fine whacks
Their heads came off neatly and rolled down the hall
So he grabbed a big bad and collected them all
Then he ran to his kitchen, got out a big pot
And said "What I needed was food for thought!"

<h4>creepybob

So he thought of something that would add a little spice
Then he cut off the toenail's and said "that should suffice".
As he sat at the table waiting for the pot to boil
He looked at the rest of the bodies beginning to spoil
So he chopped them up and put them in the meat grinder
"Little kid hamburger's and sausages" "What could be finer"
It was just then that the pot started to simmer
He looked at one of the head's starting to whimper
"Why have you cut off my head to eat"?
Because you have been tricked and now for my treat!!!!</h4>

<h4>wicked

"How sweet! Fresh MEAT!"
The zombie did cry,
and threw in some tiny fingers to fry.
"I've always liked the way they feel on my tongue, 
reminds me a lot, of french fried lung."

"I wonder if marrow would make a good dip?
And maybe fried flesh 
would make crispy chips?"

So hacking and slicing the zombie did toil,
and tossed all the goodies in a big pot of oil.

The kiddie's parent's thought they were
tucked in their bed's.
Little they knew.....
the zombie chopped off their heads! 
He killed them and ate them and made
"Sweet Meat Stew", 
and handed a bowl to each zombie he knew.

The zombie was happy and proud what he'd done.
Till he realized he'd all but forgotten their BUM'S!!

He lumbered to the kitchen,
and grabbed him some butts.
He tossed 'em in flour, 
and threw on some nuts(?)

Zombie carefully placed them
in the oven with care, 
but when he did.......the bums EXPLODED
and caught fire to his HAIR!

The flambe'd zombie let out such a scream, 
that one of his guests in the parlor
toppled their cream.

The zombie raced through the room, 
and out of the door,
hair burning brightly and.....OH SO MUCH MORE!

As he passed by his guests,
at lumbering speed,
he shouted to all.....

"HOT CROSSED BUNS INDEED!!</h4>

<h4>creepybob

His bun's all aflame and his hair too
When he thought "Oh know I've left my stew"!!!
So back to the kitchen the zombie did run
When some of the parent's showed up with a gun

"Where are our children"? The parent's did cry!
"Why I chopped them up in the pan to fry"
A look of horror the parent's did show
While they watched the zombie eating a couple of toe's

"We're gonna shoot you right in the head"!
Till they remembered the zombie's are already dead!
Then the zombie's gathered round ready to feast
The parent's looking around, worried to say the least!!!

Why are you looking at us like that the parent's did ask
Well we were thinking of boiling you down and putting you in a flask!
A fine merlott of Elder Parent Wine
No better drink when you sit down to dine!

They looked at eachother convinced of their plight
That they no longer had the will to fend them off or fight.
The parent's looked at eachother, thing's looking dire
When the zombie screamed "Would someone help me, I'm still on fire"!!!</h4>
<h4>wicked

As one zombie grabbed the zombie on fire,
he drug him outside and into the mire.
Not knowing if the bog would eat him instead,
the zombie on fire grabbed some moss to put out his head.

"What was he thinking!?" the muddy zombie did shout!
"You must grab me now and get me the hell out!!"

By this time the moss had started to smoke,
both zombies gasped, and was beginning to choke.

"I'm sorry, I'm trying all of my best--
to get you out at your request!"

"If I pull any harder, I'm afraid I'll do you harm.....**CRACK**
Ops! What was that?.....I pulled off your ARM!"

When all of a sudden...from inside the house....
Something was stirring, quiet as a mouse.

Off in the kitchen, something shuffling around.
‘Twas something moving, they fell to the ground.

It seems that not all the bum’s had exploded,
They were in the cooking sherry,
and all getting loaded.

They were partying and laughing as best as they could,
Only it sounded a lot like **Hissing**
Cause they’re BUM’S it would!

They began crawling, if you could call it that…..
To shuffle around on…..well, where most people sat!


They crawled out the kitchen and down a great hall,
They frightened the guests...who jumped threw a wall.

Both parents and zombies never saw such a sight,
One zombie even thought he’d stand up and fight!

“I’LL NOT RUN!” the zombie did cry.
“You may think me dumb…can’t say it’s a lie.
But would not ever, I think to run,
From such a stinky, BUNCH of dirty DRUNKIN BUM’S!

”The zombie took his best fighting stance, 
While the rest of the bum’s started to dance.
Round in a circle they began to bounce,
Then one of the big ones decided to pounce.

The big fat bum landed square on the zombie’s gray matter,
Making it flat…looking like a sick mad hatter. 

“Get off of me you fat a**” the zombie did cry,
that’s when the s*** really began to fly!

The zombie grabbed the alcohol soaked bum from on top his head,
Meant to throw him to the ground, 
But hit the mire instead.
Right where the zombie was still all a glow,
Everyone raced for cover before it could blow!</h4>

David Knoles

The bums didn't like the dead girl's sass
Who would take that from a decaying lass?
So they all turned around and fired foul gas
That blew all the zombies out onto the grass

And as they all laid there, smoking like toast
They agreed never again to attempt a rump roast.

They'd all stick to heads and to fingers and toes
And even that one girl's cute button nose
But the bums were too smart to think to harrass
And who even really likes a smart ass?

creepybob

<h4>"Smart ass or not,these zombie's must go"!
As they stared at the zombie's eating the toe's...

"What are you bum's looking at"? The zombie's yelled
When the zombie on fire cried, "I'm beginning to melt!"

Their comrade on fire they thought what to do,
When one of them tried to put him out with his shoe!

"What are you doing? What the hell were you thinking?"
"You smell like booze! What were you drinking?"

"The Elder Parent Wine that was in the flask."
"You idiot, that was mine. Why didn't you ask!!!"

"Because I'm a zombie come straight from hell"
"I don't know manner's, etiquette, and don't ring dinner the dinner bell!"

The zombie on fire now now melting like butter...
When one of the zombie's said, "hey he smell's like barbequed frankferter's."

Sniffing the air the zombie's licked their lip's...
They whispered to eachother, "I bet he'd be good with some potato chip's!"

The zombie's gathered round and started the chase...
A look of horror in the zombie on fire's face.

"Hey bum's help they're trying to eat me!"
The zombie on fire said as he began to flee...

"Why would we help you, your completely evil."
"You're allway's scaring, hurting and eating people!"</h4>

David Knloes

The zombies proceeded to eat the whole town.
And when they were finished, they burned it all down.
They ate all the arms and they ate all the brains
Then, for a finish, they licked up the stains.
When no one was left to provide the next meal,
They turned on each other with glutenous zeal.
They ate the cool zombies, they ate up the dorks
Attacking each other with spoons, knives and forks.
Some were first roasted,
Some swallowed raw,
One zombie baby even ate ma and pa.
When it came down to the last pair of sinners,
They flipped a half-dollar to see who was dinner
Then the last zombie, alone on the shelf,
Simply decided to eat up himself.
He ate up his feet and his legs and his hands.
He swallowed his liver and chewed up his glands.
He didn't feel a thing, being already dead
Till finally nothing remained but his head.
Then he looked around greedily, his eyes still alert,
Licked his dead lips and said,
"Now, what's for dessert?"


They mostly come out at night........Mostly
Check out my pic's at here in this forum


----------

